# Lobster Roaches



## Tapos (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone determinted what temp range is too low for them. i know they like heat, we live in Phoenix, Arizona. but it is getting down to 50 degrees F. at night will they survive? don't want to lose a colony finding out.


----------



## Geckospot (Nov 1, 2005)

50 degrees is definately on the cold side for tropical a species like lobsters. You should get them on a heat pad asap.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Jesse (Nov 1, 2005)

As long as it is warm during the day (~70) they should be fine, they just won't breed or grow that quicky with evening temps that low. I am sure there is a place/closet in your home that stays warmer than 50?


----------



## Tapos (Nov 2, 2005)

I moved them in. my wife is not thrilled, but they small so much less than crickets!


----------

